# 18 x 8.5 offset 25



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I don't know much about the offset but 1 thing you must be sure of is the bolt pattern. The Cruze has a 5 X105 bolt pattern which is very rare. Be sure the wheels you buy will fit a Cruze. GM changed from the standard 5 X 115 used on most cars for this new 5 X 105. If you get new wheels I call dibs on the LTZ wheels if you are selling.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Patman said:


> I don't know much about the offset but 1 thing you must be sure of is the bolt pattern. The Cruze has a 5 X105 bolt pattern which is very rare. Be sure the wheels you buy will fit a Cruze. GM changed from the standard 5 X 115 used on most cars for this new 5 X 105. If you get new wheels I call dibs on the LTZ wheels if you are selling.


I would be selling them and I'll definitely keep you in mind when I get my new wheels. The place I'm having them made at will cut a wheel to any spec so the bolt pattern won't be a problem. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If you already have your tire size in mind, this might help.

http://www.willtheyfit.com/

How much extra for custom cut?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

IIRC, going with a lower offset than you have now may make your wheels look sunk into the wheelwells, especially with wider overall width. I could see maybe going with a 42 offset on 18x8s, but idk.

BTW, I am in no way a guru with wheels, but that site that Mick posted is in my bookmarks for this reason specifically.

EDIT: I just checked on that site and maybe I have things backwards? Somebody chime in, lol.


----------



## ej25706 (May 23, 2011)

The lower the offset, the further out the wheels will stick out. I'd like to see lower offset wheels on a cruze. I have no idea what would look good on the cruze. I'm interested in what it would look like with +25


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nobody said:


> I would be selling them and I'll definitely keep you in mind when I get my new wheels. The place I'm having them made at will cut a wheel to any spec so the bolt pattern won't be a problem. But thanks for the heads up.


More info on this custom wheel place?

I think you'll be fine with those wheel specs.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yes, more info would be nice- and thank you for correcting me! (n00b to wheels)


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

evo77 said:


> More info on this custom wheel place?
> 
> I think you'll be fine with those wheel specs.


I'll tell you guys all about it when I get them... I'm working out a deal with the company right now.

Hopefully soon we'll all be able to get some new shoes for our Cruzes


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Can you at least tell us what company? lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

boats4life said:


> Can you at least tell us what company? lol



Wheelsnext.com does it.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Can you at least tell us what company? lol



Fine, lol. I'm working with ADV.1 and Varrstoen on some wheels for our fine Cruzes.

Details should surface within the month.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hopefully the details include affordability. Because spending $3000 on wheels is madness.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, of course, no 3k sets of wheels.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

non 3k price, and still ADV?? I might have just died or something. On the other hand, how many rims are you guys coming out with?? You can tell us that much at least right?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

And what styles are they aiming for?
Dub, racy, classic, VIP?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm guessing most of you are going to want to be looking more towards the Varrstoen for wheels. So, they are the ones we've been working with more closely. They seem to be the most on board with the idea of making wheels for the Cruze, Sonic bolt pattern. And they are much more affordable.


----------

